# driving to merida



## sweepingman

I am driving to Merida from Ontario Canada in late August. I have spoken to some friends in Merida and they are concerned with me driving alone especially not knowing Spanish. 
I am not overly nervous. But wish to be cautious. I was encouraged to cross at Laredo and stay on the toll ways, around mexico city and down. However the friends have no toll numbers, directions or hotel names that they can recommend. Anyone ever done this? Any suggestions such as toll road numbers, specific suggestions, safe hotels on the way. I would like to try to do it in 2 days, however three from the Texas border is probably wiser. I appreciate all your assistance. See you in August!


----------



## TundraGreen

sweepingman said:


> I am driving to Merida from Ontario Canada in late August. I have spoken to some friends in Merida and they are concerned with me driving alone especially not knowing Spanish.
> I am not overly nervous. But wish to be cautious. I was encouraged to cross at Laredo and stay on the toll ways, around mexico city and down. However the friends have no toll numbers, directions or hotel names that they can recommend. Anyone ever done this? Any suggestions such as toll road numbers, specific suggestions, safe hotels on the way. I would like to try to do it in 2 days, however three from the Texas border is probably wiser. I appreciate all your assistance. See you in August!


Google maps or MapQuest will give you the highway numbers. Those with a "D" suffix are carreteras or toll roads usually. I have had good luck picking motels at random on road trips. I just stop at the first motel I see that looks reasonable, usually the first one I see period. Others may prefer major hotel chains, then you might need a guide or list to find them.


----------



## citlali

Villahermosa Merida is 8h by bus and Villahermosa Puebla about the same you may drive hast but I doubt you can do the border Merida in 2 days unless you have 2 drivers and drive at night.
Take the Arco Norte to go around Mexico from Queretaro to Puebla.
Get a Guia Rojii of the roads in Mexico. Oxxo usually sell sit . , it is the best


----------



## Playaboy

I have driven from the States to Cancun many times. DO NOT take the gulf coast route, it is dangerous. 

Cross at Reynosa, Laredo heading toward Monterrey. If you cross at Eagle Pass take 57 south.

From Monterrey take 54D to Saltillo than 57D south toward Mexico City. About 40 miles past San Juan del Rio you turn on the Arco Norte (also 57D)toward Tula/Puebla. Fill up with gas before you get on that road. At the end of the Arco Norte you come to 150D head to Puebla/Veracruz. Once you are down the mountain look for 145D to Minatitlan/Villahermosa. The same hwy will become 180D and 180. Villahermosa is the end of the autopistas (except a couple short toll road bypasses), only 2 lane roads the rest of the way. East of Villahermosa you have a choice. You can take 180 up the gulf coast or 186 to Escarcega. If you take the 186 route (faster) at Escarcega follow signs to Champoton. Then 180 up to Merida.

The fastest I ever made the trip was 2 1/2 days, down the gulf coast, with no night driving. I drove like a NASCAR driver. I won't ever try that again. I would plan on 4 days with stops in Matehuala/San Luis Potosi then Puebla/Orizaba then Villahermosa/Macuspana then Merida.

It is better to look for signage for the next town on the route than to follow the highway numbers. I have been at 4-way stops where the highway numbered road goes in all 4 directions.

DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT. You can't see the people walking on the highways, animals, and the ever present topes and pot holes. 

Change dollars to pesos at the border. Nobody takes dollars anymore.

4 days to do 1500 miles is pretty quick for Mexican roads. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Hound Dog

Directions given you so far sound OK, Sweepingman. I´ve taken this drive a few times over the past 13 years starting in Nuevo Laredo and heading for the Chiapas Highlands from the Tuxtla Gutiérrez cutoff to Chiapas just beyond Minatitlán, Veracruz but the only difference for you is that you stay on the well-marked autopista (180) toward Villahermosa from whence you can head on into Merida. 

Dependiing on what time you get to Laredo, try to drive across the border on into Nuevo Laredo for the night. There is a very nice shopping mall with some good restaurants on the far side of Nuevo Laredo with both a top notch Fiesta Inn and a Hilton Suites hotel right next to each other. By staying there, the next morning you are on the edge of town heading for Monterrey and Saltillo and can easily make it to the city of San Luis Potosí by evening before dark where you can take the exit from the Eastern bypass toward that city´s fine historic center. There is a relatively short and uncongested expressway into the city lined with very nice hotels. I always stay at the Fiesta Inn on that expressway because it´s a very nice business hotel with secure , guarded parking and its location provides easy access both to the beautiful historic center and back to the autopista toward Querétaro, the Arco Norte Mexico City bypass to Puebla and then on to the Puebla-Mexico City Autopista heading toward Puebla crossing Puebla on that autopista on the edge of the city and heading east on the Pueble-Oaxaca-Veracruz Autopista with your goal the Orizaba/Fortin De Las Flores/Cordoba urban corridor just after you descend from the Puebla High Plateau onto the Gulf Coastal Plain and State of Veracruz. There are lots of nice hotels there from which to choose right off the autopista for easy exit and entrance and also with secure parking. We prefer a hotel in Orizaba called Las Cascadas for several reasons. It is a very nice facility in a beautiful municipal park setting with cascades and wooded hiking trails. There is a nice restaurant there with very good food for dinner and breakfast and , not only that, they take us with our three mutts. Very friendly management. 

Now, you have just completed day two and should head out in the morning toward Veracruz City but cutting south before getting there and heading southeast toward Minatitlán and Villahermosa, Tabasco. I would recommend you drive right on through Villahermosa and drive up 180 to either Champotón or Campeche City - whichever you prefer or depending on your timing. If you make it to Campeche City, stay in the well preserved and cared- for walled old town where there are a number of very nice hotels converted from ancient mansions while preserving the historic architectural features of the old, walled city. The hext morning, it´s an easy jog up to Merida on Autopista 180 - a very nice highway.

In fact, all the highwys from Nuevo Laraedo to Merida are well designed, high-speed autopistas except, perhaps, for some short stretches which I cannot recall. Your experience may differ on some coastal stretches since you are driving down during the storm/hurricane season so stay attuned to weather forecasts. I have actually seen even autopistas closed due to flooding during that time of year but very rarely - just keep abreast of weather trends. I´m not trying to alarm you, just urging caution.

I predict your trip, if you follow my route and timing, will take 3 1/2 days from Nuevo Laredo to Merida with some nice stops along the way in San Luis, the Orizaba vicinity and Champotón or Campeche City. 

Have a nice trip but, since yu are headed to the Yucatan in August, make sure your air conditioning is in good working order.

I should add, since this was part of your comment; that the roads you will be taking are pretty safe as long as you drive only during the day. The itinerary I have given above should assure that as long as you leave for each leg of your journey early in the morning. Not speaking any Spanish is a hándicap but in many years of driving this route, I have yet to have run across a crooked highway cop - at least since it became possible to bypass Mexico City on the Arco Norte.


----------



## shadowmack

I have made the rip several times, from the U.S. border to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas. 

I agree not to take the Gulf Coast route. I have run into dishonest police on that route. Also, the roads are windy, therefore the trip takes longer. And with the exception of Veracruz there are few interesting towns. 

I usually cross the border early in the morning and drive to San Luis Potosi. If you leave early enough there is still enough daylight to find a hotel and settle into the city. It is a nice little city too and should not have any problems finding a nice place to stay.

The next day is a little bit shorter – I completely avoid Mexico City, and drive to Puebla, and stay the night there. It is also a nice city. It is quite beautiful. The third day is the longest – the one to San Cristobal. You probably do not want to go that far out of your way.

I can say that from the border to San Cristobal I have always felt safe, even in Laredo (with the exception of corrupt police in Laredo. But I don't drive at night; I stay on the toll roads; and I Spend the night in areas of town that seem to be more touristy.


----------



## citlali

Can also stay in Orizaba, Fortin de las FLores or Cordoba and the next day will be way easier.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=citlali;4887385]Can also stay in Orizaba, Fortin de las FLores or Cordoba and the next day will be way easier.[/QUOTE]_

I agree. It takes two hours from Puebla City to the Orizaba/Fortin/ Cordoba urban complex just as you enter Veracruz State. Lots of nice hotels and restaurants there and by staying there instead of Puebla, the drive south whether to the Chiapas Highlands or Tabasco/Yucatán is made much easier the next day. For instance, San Cristóbal is about seven hours from Orizaba versus nine hours from Puebla. See my above post for a plan from Nuevo Laredo to Chiapas or the Yucatán. 

As I stated in the above post, if you have mutts with you, try to stay at the hotel known as Las Cascadas in Orizaba just off the autopista to Veracruz City/Oaxaca/Minatitlán. This hotel will take your mutts if you are discrete and they have a very nice restaurant there so you needn´t go out looking for food. The hotel is adjacent to a fabulous municipal park with extensive hiking trails and cascades. A great place.


----------



## Schort

Done the trip 3 times starting in Laredo. First off the car permit would be good to get before leaving Canada or the states. If you do this, you may be able to make it to Pueblo if you don't stop. If you want to be casual, we stopped in Quebec around, staying at NH hotel on Highway with guarded parking. Then taking the Arco Norte around Mexico City. The second night can be either Villahermosa (Best Western hotel is on the highway) or Palenque for an off the beaten path kind of place. 

Last day should be a short one. Plan on around 1500 pesos for tolls, gas is $13 pesos / liter (litro) as of today. Do fill up early on any day's drive.


----------



## shadowmack

The reason why I suggest the shorter driving days is because the long haul has proven to be STRESSFUL for me. I have found that if I break it up a bit, stopping in places that I enjoy each day, it feels more like a pleasurable experience. I look forward to stopping and enjoying the city each night – _almost _like a vacation along the way.


----------



## Hound Dog

We go from Guadalajara to San Cristóbal several times a year and have done it pre Arco Norte or new road Tuxtla SC and I totally agree with Shadowmack also we do not drive at night so stopping afer 8 hours or a little more is the way to do it for us. No point getting overtired as you do not know what the next day will bring.
The section through Vera Cruz State sometimes is good and sometimes has lots of potholes during or after the rainy season.
This month you have work road at la Maltrada on the mountain between Puebla and Orizaba and it can take an extra hour or ore on that section.
Once there was some metal on the road in the middle of nowhere and we had to wait several hours for the green angels and then more time for the assurance adjuster and it was blistering hot but at least it was not at night.. 
By the way since the accident was caused by debris left on the road CAPUFE paid for everything but we had to show the receipt so keep the receipts.
Citlali


----------



## Schort

Schort said:


> Done the trip 3 times starting in Laredo. First off the car permit would be good to get before leaving Canada or the states. If you do this, you may be able to make it to Pueblo if you don't stop. If you want to be casual, we stopped in Quebec around, staying at NH hotel on Highway with guarded parking. Then taking the Arco Norte around Mexico City. The second night can be either Villahermosa (Best Western hotel is on the highway) or Palenque for an off the beaten path kind of place.
> 
> Last day should be a short one. Plan on around 1500 pesos for tolls, gas is $13 pesos / liter (litro) as of today. Do fill up early on any day's drive.


Should have been Queretaro, not Quebec...dang auto correct!


----------



## Isla Verde

Schort said:


> Should have been Queretaro, not Quebec...dang auto correct!


So turn it off, why don't you?


----------



## ntbarclay

Wow, this is great. My husband and I will be driving down from Alberta Canada to Merida in March of next year. Will definitely bookmark this page!


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=ntbarclay;5109010]Wow, this is great. My husband and I will be driving down from Alberta Canada to Merida in March of next year. Will definitely bookmark this page![/QUOTE]_

ntbarclay:

I´m not so sure that driving to Merida from Alberta through Nuevo Laredo makes as much sense as it does from Ontario to Merida. You might want to look into this before heading for crosssing at Laredo. It seems to me your best route from Alberta is to head down to Nogales, Sonora and then in Mexico down Highway 15 through Hermosillo, Culiacan, Guadalajara and Morelia picking up the Arco Norte at Atlacomulco, EDOMEX and on into Puebla City before heading down through Veracruz State to Villahermosa, Tabasco and on into Merida from there either up along the Gulf Coast through Champotón and Campeche City or through the duller inland route through Escárcega as you choose and then up to Champotón, etc. to Merida.

If you agree that from Alberta to Merida this is a better route and decide to go that way, the legs of your trip will clearly be quite different. You will be using very good roads for the most part using this route and there are several enticing spots to overnight including, based upon the time you leave Nogales, Sonora, beach stays at Guaymas/San Carlos, Sonora and, Mazatlán, Sinaloa where you can watch the sun set on the beach over a cold cerveza. If you go this way, don´t let Guadalajara intimidate you as you can drive this route skirting all the big cities along the way on autopista bypasses.


----------



## Playaboy

I would cross in Texas. I think you should drive in the States as long as you can. Gas is cheaper, roads are better, driving at night is safe, and hotels are more frequent and familiar.

You can get some good BBQ in Texas too.


----------



## citlali

Driving at night is safe as long as you do not break down in te middle of nowhere because at that point you are at the mercy of anyone. It is bad anough to break down in the middle of the day and have to wait for hours for help.


----------



## ntbarclay

Thank you very much for the feedback. We had originally chosen the Laredo border crossing as, from what I have read (which can be taken with a grain of salt), it is one of the safer border crossings so the suggested routing was very helpful. Plus, we have never been through Phoenix, NM or Texas and thought this would be a good opportunity to see it. However, if Mexico is to be our new home, it would be good to take see a bit of the Pacific Coast as well - and we will have our SUPs so it would be great to get out on the water. Choices, choices #1stWorld Problems.  :car:


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=ntbarclay;5118593]Thank you very much for the feedback. We had originally chosen the Laredo border crossing as, from what I have read (which can be taken with a grain of salt), it is one of the safer border crossings so the suggested routing was very helpful. Plus, we have never been through Phoenix, NM or Texas and thought this would be a good opportunity to see it. However, if Mexico is to be our new home, it would be good to take see a bit of the Pacific Coast as well - and we will have our SUPs so it would be great to get out on the water. Choices, choices #1stWorld Problems.  :car:[/QUOTE]_

nt:

If I were you, I would not go through Laredo and Nuevo Laredo from your starting point in Alberta, certainly not because you have been misinfomed that that is a "safer" border crosssing than the several crossing fom the U.S. to Mexico. I have crossed at Nogales and Laredo (many times) and wouldn´t hesitate to cross at either crossings today. Actually, I would assess Nogales and points south to Guadalajara to be safer than the drive south through Nuevo Laredo and Monterrey but I say choose either for reasons other than your safety. 

The Nogales crossing would take you through Phoenix and Tucson and the parts of New Mexico and Texas you would see driving on to Laredo on interstate highways is mostly dull, scrub plain of no interest to adventurius souls other than Roadrunner and Coyote. Then the drive south from Nuevo Laredo over the autopistas is of only marginal interest with a highlight probably being an overnight in the interesting old colonial city of San Luis Potosí City until you get to the spectacular volcano country from the southern part of the Arco Norte to Orizaba in Veracruz State and you would be traversing that área as well if you crossed at Nogales. On the other hand, the autopista south through Nogales would provide you an opportunity to overnight on the beaches at Guaymas/San Carlos and Mazatlán. After Puebla City, you will be on the same route as if you had gone through Laredo. 

If you are still intent on going through Laredo, I´d advise that you cross the border to Nuevo Laredo for your initial overnight stay in Mexico where you will find some very nice lodgings and restaurants on the edge of the city as you head for Monterrey. If, on the other hand,you decide to stay in Laredo, Texas, there is an old and very nice hotel right on the Rio Grande near the international border which has rooms with fine views of the the river.

If you drive through what I consider to be a far better place to cross at Nogales, Sonora, I recommend your first overnight stop be at on the beach at San Carlos, Sonora or more adjacent, congested but interesting Guaymas, Sonora with the second night stay on the beach at Mazatlán, Sinaloa where you will find many nice hotels and good beachside restaurants. 

Whatever route you take, have a nice journey.


----------



## lancekoz

Hmmm, just for my own info... I like to drive occasionally to the US from Guadalajara. We've found it best to go the route that includes San Luis Potosi (on the way to Laredo). The place that messes us up is from SLP to Monterrey. Can anyone tell me what to look out for? I assume y'all are going to the west of Monterrey toward Saltillo and then across. Somehow, the signage is terrible and the exits don't make sense. If anyone knows for sure what the road numbers and exit labels are, I would love to take a note at this time. Thanks.


----------



## stevecin

Look up the website Yucatan Living. We drove from Ohio in June using their directions and it worked out great for us. Also check out the Mexico Amigos facebook page. Really good advice there too.


----------

